# Dumb Snowmaster/Choke Question



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

The normal start procedure for the SnowMaster 724 QXE is to close the choke, push the bulb three times, and then pull. This has always worked fine until today... 



So I ran out of gas mid-way through (it cut out) and I refilled. I was unable to restart it via the normal procedure/as listed above. I did however find that with the choke fully *open* I was able to restart it. 



Does this indicate any kind of issue? Isn't the choke meant to be closed during start in order to give the engine a richer fuel/air mix to allow it to start? 


As I'm asking dumb questions one more: I leave treated fuel (TRUFUEL) in it all summer. Is this going to bite me in the behind? 



Thanks for your time. :smile2:


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

If it just stalled and then you added fuel. Then no choke needed. Engine still hot or warm. Putting choke on a warm engine just floods it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

robs9 said:


> If it just stalled and then you added fuel. Then no choke needed. Engine still hot or warm. Putting choke on a warm engine just floods it.



Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i have three different blowers, they each have their own unique quirks for cold and warm start procedures. the manual is just a general guideline


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

No insult intended-the owner's manual is your friend.They often contain bits of info that can mean the difference between a problem quickly solved or taking a baseball bat to a perfectly good machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FYI

no such thing as a dumb question. how else can you learn if you don't ask questions?

now that you have your answer , maybe someday you can help someone that has a similar question. I see people flooding their engines all the time because they think they need to put choke on everytime they start their blower even it is warm or hot.if you ever do flood your engine then make sure key is on, throttle on fast and keep pulling starter rope until it starts. It may take a bunch of pulls as the first pulls cleans out the chamber of excess gas and dries plug.

Several good youtube videos on this for small engines.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some really great info in this thread. We forget how many people are new to old tech such as a carb and its related procedures. Fuel injection has spoiled all of us!


----------



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone, you've all been super helpful and understanding! 



orangputeh: That's a cool trick for clearing out a flood, I'll keep that in my back pocket!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> .....I see people flooding their engines all the time because they think they need to put choke on everytime they start their blower even it is warm or hot..


And then you run into the occasional oddball like the Harbor Freight Greyhound engine on my Toro-you absolutely MUST use the choke EVERY time you start it.I've never been able to start that engine,hot or cold,with out the choke-not once in over 8 years.Put the choke on,it'll start first pull-always.


----------

